# Rhinegold Saddles



## MrsElle (11 April 2009)

Are Rhinegold Saddles any good?

I am looking for something cheap and cheerful for fat lad (Chad) and don't want to spend a fortune as he will hopefully lose a fair bit of weight with a bit of exersise and restricted grazing this summer.  I will then get him a more permanent saddle.

What is the quality of Rhinegold saddles?  I know they aren't going to be brilliant at the price they are, but want something that is safe and will last a little while.


----------



## Erehwemos (11 April 2009)

All I know is that Rhinegold rugs are crap! No experience of their saddles, although I dont think their leather tendon boots are too bad, so leather quality may be ok 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Cheap and cheerful, I guess!


----------



## Dotilas (11 April 2009)

If I were you, I'd buy a second hand thorowgood off Ebay, as they go for nothing, but are really good fitting saddles, and if you are not sure what size to get, there is a fitting/sizing guide on their website


----------



## Erehwemos (11 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 If I were you, I'd buy a second hand thorowgood off Ebay, as they go for nothing, but are really good fitting saddles, and if you are not sure what size to get, there is a fitting/sizing guide on their website 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Would actually second this - I bought a Thorowgood when I was looking for a cheap dressage saddle, and its fab


----------



## jumptoit (11 April 2009)

I have a Rhinegold bridle that is great - superb quality for the amount I paid!


----------



## Scribbles (11 April 2009)

I wouldn't dream of wearing a pair of their boots, and I can't imagine a saddle would be any better  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I really don't like rhinegold, cheap nasty stuff. Whereas there's loadsa second hand cheap good stuff out there


----------



## Donkeymad (11 April 2009)

Barge poll - very very long


----------

